# New To The Site



## OB--One (Aug 1, 2007)

My family and I have been camping for several years and love it. We have relatives that camp as well and get to spend a lot of time together. We purchased our Outback Sydney as a replacement to our Coachman Chaparral after it was destroyed (Hurricane Katrina). We love it, aside from some minor issues (most mentioned on this forum) we will be lifelong Outbackers. Hope to see you all on the road, or better yet at a campground somewhere in out great country.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy your new Outback and the forum!

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









Ed


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com OB--One. Glad you found us. If you would like to meet 41 other Outbackers join us at Topsail Hill State Preserve in Destin, FL next June for the Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally. It's going to be a lot of fun in the sun for the whole family. Just check out the rally thread in the Outback Rally section.

Leon


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Nothing like a hurricane to help you upgrade.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to this awesome forum. Post often, ask questions, and _go camping._


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to the cult







....oops, I mean club
You will enjoy it here







and in your new OB.

DT


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!

BTW, GREAT nickname!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to the outbackers, AKA the Darkside OB-1


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi OB--One
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome









I recently joined too, and I have found that everyone has been so kind and friendly. I just wish I would have found this site sooner. But oh well, I'm here now!









Glad your here and happy camping!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Enjoy your new home away from home. The Outback is at least one good thing that came from Katrina.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*WELCOME OB-ONE *

You will find a lot of friendly folks on this forum, with good information about the OB and other things as well. Also, lot's of humor and just plain fun.









So, just Jump In and have fun.

Maybe your old Coachman didn't survive Katrina, but Glad you did. I have family in Jackson Miss, and they even got a 'swatting" from Katrina.

Take care,

*HEIDI*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

WE R GLAD U R HERE - OB-1









i like yoda and R2D2, but you will enjoy it here with this gang.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome OB--One. May the Force be with you.

You have become part of a great community. One that resists the temptations of the Dark Side (RV.net).

And if you haven't noticed yet, we have a lot of fun.

As Leon has already said, please consider joining us for the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally. We have 41 registered campers already, but there are a few campsite still available.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome... you've joined a great family


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to OBer's!! You'll love the site!! Make yourself at home and join in the fun and rallies!!
Darlene


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

congratulations OB--One








May the Outback be with you

Willie


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

OB--One said:


> My family and I have been camping for several years and love it. We have relatives that camp as well and get to spend a lot of time together. We purchased our Outback Sydney as a replacement to our Coachman Chaparral after it was destroyed (Hurricane Katrina). We love it, aside from some minor issues (most mentioned on this forum) we will be lifelong Outbackers. Hope to see you all on the road, or better yet at a campground somewhere in out great country.


I'm new to Outbackers as well, though we've had and outback tt since 2004. We love the trailer, just don't get to use it enough! Had a 21RS, now upgrading to a 26RKS...CAN'T WAIT!

We've noticed that there aren't too many Outback TT or 5ers here in New England...though starting to see more.

Hope some day to make it to a rally.

Peace,


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Welcome to the outbackers, AKA the Darkside OB-1


Oh







I get it now







OB---One







cute screen name


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

WELCOME


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! I know you will enjoy your Outback as well as the new Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

